# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Επιλογή προστασίας για νέο ψυγείο.

## czam

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα!

 Μιας και αύριο περιμένουμε το νέο μας ψυγείο θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας στην επιλογή προστασίας του.
 Εννοώ πως την ιδέα μου την έβαλαν από το κατάστημα αγοράς του (απλά  το απέφυγα γιατί πρόκειται  για γνωστή αλυσίδα ηλεκτρικών συσκευών που  δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι για τόσο εξεζητημένα θέματα!)
 Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν διαβάζω πως μάλλον η πιο καλή λύση είναι ένας  σταθεροποιητής τάσης. Γιατί πολλές φορές από τις αυξομοιώσεις της τάσης  δημιουργούνται πολλά προβλήματα σε μια συσκευή όπως το ψυγείο.

 Και εδώ αρχίζουν οι απορίες μου, θα αναφέρω το τι μπόρεσα να βρω ως πληροφορίες μήπως και μπορέσουμε να τα ξεδιαλύνουμε!
 Καταρχήν από ότι έχω καταλάβει μάλλον χρειάζεται ένας σταθεροποιητής   με καθυστέρηση σε περίπτωση διακοπής ή μεγάλης μείωσης τάσης όπου  διακόπτει ώστε να μην ξαναδίνει τάση άμεσα.
 Επίσης αν κατάλαβα καλά υπάρχουν αναλογικοί και ψηφιακοί? (διαβάζω sevro με μοτέρ και άλλα που με μπερδεύουν!)

 Καθώς επίσης και κάποιου τύπου βγάζουν καλύτερο ημίτονο στην έξοδο οπότε είναι προτιμότερο για το μοτέρ του ψυγείου?   


 Εδώ λοιπόν είναι που χρειάζομαι βοήθεια! Στην επιλογή του κατάλληλου  σταθεροποιητή για ψυγείο. (εκτός να δεν είναι ο σταθεροποιητής τάσης  αυτό που τελικά χρειάζομαι και έχω πέσει πολύ έξω!!)
 Όπως επίσης και την πιθανή πρόταση σε κάποια αξιόπιστη μάρκα, από ότι βλέπω πιο πολύ παίζουν kebo και vmark.



 Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Γέμισε ο τόπος σταθεροποιητής τάσης για ψυγείο.  :Smile: 
Ο σταθεροποιητής κρατάει σταθερή την τάση εξόδου ΕΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΥΜΑΝΣΕΙΣ.
Αν θες και back up πας σε ups, όπου το online είναι το καλύτερο.
Αν θες για υπερτάσεις κρουστικες(στιγμιαίες δηλ) πας σε απαγωγό κρουστικών υπερτάσεων.αν τα θες όλα αυτά,πάρε ένα δεύτερο ψυγείο και άσε το εκτός πρίζας,φτηνότερο θα βγει.
Αρχικά πες μας και που μένεις(όχι για να σου κλέψουμε το καινούργιο ψυγείο αλλά να δούμε η περιοχή τι προβλήματα έχει)

----------


## czam

Χαχα! Σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση καταρχήν!
Βριλήσσια μένω.
δηλώνω άγνοια, θέληση να προστατέψω αν μπορώ το ψυγείο εχω!!! 
Δε με νοιάζει τόσο να μη μένει απο ρεύμα σε περίπτωση διακοπής γιατι ξέρω πως το online είναι πανάκριβο το ups.
Κάτι που να προστατεύει απο πιθανές διακυμάνσεις ή αλλους κινδύνους (αυτό με τις κροστικές δεν το είχα ξανακούσει!)
Οπότε καθε συμβουλή δεκτή.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## nyannaco

> Βριλήσσια μένω.


Δεν έχει θέματα η περιοχή, μάλλον άδικα ανησυχείς.

----------


## czam

Καλημέρα. Λέτε ε? Τί να πώ? 
Ούτε ένα προστατευτικό μπρίζας για υπερτάσεις τίποτα?
Δε με εχει πιάσει μανία πιστεψτε με! Απλά το βλέπεις έτσι καινούργιο καινούργιο και θές να το προστατέψεις  :Lol:

----------


## nyannaco

Αν θέλεις να το βάλεις για ψυχολογικούς λόγους περισσότερο, κακό δεν θα κάνει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χρήστο για μια αναλυτική κατατόπιση διάβασε 
https://oaedhlectrologoi.blogspot.gr...g-post_22.html
Το κείμενο αναφέρεται σε επιτήρηση ολόκληρης εγκατάστασης , αλλά μπορείς να επιλέξεις μόνο για τις ευαίσθητες συσκευές .



> Απλά το βλέπεις έτσι καινούργιο καινούργιο και θές να το προστατέψεις


Τα παλιά ψυγεία χωρίς πλακέτες επιβίωναν 30 - 40 χρόνια με τα ίδια μοτέρ με τα σημερινά . Και μάλιστα με τις χειρότερες συνθήκες δικτύου της Δεη . Αυτό πρέπει να μπει στις σκέψεις "προστασίας" επιλογής . Όπως λένε και οι γιατροί (προτιμότερο να προλαμβάνει παρά να θεραπεύεις ).
Τα προσχήματα κάποιων κατασκευαστών ότι τα σύγχρονα ψυγεία ή άλλες συσκευές "έχουν εξελιχθεί" και προστατεύουν οι ίδιες πλακέτες τους από μικροδιακυμάνσεις ρεύματος , στην ουσία είναι στάχτη στα μάτια των ανίδεων αγοραστών , και αφορά την ίδια την πλακέτα , ενώ το μοτέρ μπορεί να δεχτεί χωρίς φόβο και πάθος τα πιο ανελέητα μαστίγια από την Δεη.

----------


## czam

Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.
Το ψυγείο είναι ολοκαίνουργιο και συγκεκριμένα το http://www.lg.com/gr/support/support...lg-GTB583PZHZD 
Είμαι σίγουρος οτι αυτά τα καινούργια είναι αρκετά πιο ευαίσθητα απο τα παλιά που ήταν όντως σκηλιά.
Γι αυτό και ψάχνω να βρώ τρόπο για προστασία! Απλά δε μπορώ να καταλήξω!!!

Προτίνεις επιτηρητή τάσης? 
Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι αν εχω καταλάβει σωστά αυτοί εχουν μικρούς χρονους καθυστέρησης μέχρι να ξανατροφοδοτήσουν και δεν ξέρω ποσο καλό ειναι αυτό για το ψυγειο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι και με ινβερτεράκι? (άναψε διπλά καντήλια)  :W00t:  . Καλορίζικο.

----------


## czam

Ευχαριστώ!
Ε να κάτι τέτοια μου λέτε!!!!  Και αγχώνομαι! 
Και δε λέτε καμια ιδέα προστασίας!!!  :Lol:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εμείς δεν είμαστε σαν του κυβερνώντες που υπόσχονται πολλά πριν , και λίγα μετά . Ούτε σαν τους κατασκευαστές που λένε για "εξελιγμένα ψυγεία" (με εγγύηση 24 μήνες στα μικρά γράμματα ) και (εγγύηση 100 χρόνια στο μοτέρ με κεφαλαία γράμματα).




> .Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι αν εχω καταλάβει σωστά αυτοί εχουν μικρούς χρονους καθυστέρησης μέχρι να ξανατροφοδοτήσουν και δεν ξέρω ποσο καλό ειναι αυτό για το ψυγειο


Νομίζω κατάλαβες λάθος , οι μικροί χρόνοι αφορούν τον έλεγχο του επιτηρητή . Για το πότε θα πάρει την "σαφή εντολή" διακοπής , στην συνέχεια λέει ότι έχει επιλογές (μνήμης) που εσύ κάνοντας reset . το επαναφέρεις με δική σου εντολή . Άλλοι επιτηρητές μπορεί να λειτουργούν αλλιώς.

----------


## czam

Ναι δε διαφωνώ! Πλάκα έκανα φυσικά!
Τί να κάνουμε ρε παιδιά. Αν πάς να αγοράσεις καινούργιο ψυγείο εκεί θα πεσεις αναγκαστικά! Στα 2 χρόνια εγγύηση και 10 στο μοτερ!
Το θέμα είναι αξίζει να κάνεις κάτι να το προστατέψεις έστω λίγο ή όχι.
Και τί θα είναι η προστασία αυτή.
Δηλαδή θα είναι επιτηρητής τάσης? Θα είναι κάτι μόνο για υπερτάσεις....
Ομολογώ και δηλώνω άγνοια!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και τί θα είναι η προστασία αυτή.
> Δηλαδή θα είναι επιτηρητής τάσης? Θα είναι κάτι μόνο για υπερτάσεις....


Σου τα εξήγησαν αναλυτικά στο #2 . Είναι ένα "πακέτο" προστασιών" , δεν είναι "ολα σε 1 " .
Ο επιτηρητής τάσης είναι ένα μέρος προστασίας .
Τα αντικεραυνικά άλλο μέρος προστασίας τα ups άλλο . 
Ακόμα και να ενημερωθείς πλήρως για όλες τις προστασίες , θα δεις στο τέλος ότι για το κόστος όλων αυτών τον προστασιών , θα ήταν προτιμότερο (όπως και σωστά σου είπαν στο #2 ) να αγοράσεις 5 ψυγεία αβάντες .

Μπορεί να είναι και άλλα θέματα εκτός των προστασιών . Π.χ. τι λέει ο κατασκευαστής για το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο (σε διακοπή ρεύματος ) π.χ. θα ενεργοποιηθεί κάποιο alarm , (για να σε ενημερώσει για την διακοπή όταν έλειπες ) και τι πρέπει να κάνεις . Μπαίνουν και αυτά μέσα στο παιχνίδι όσο και τέλειες προστασίες να έχεις .

----------


## czam

Οχι αυτό τελικά το κατάλαβα! 
Απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν αξίζει τον κόπο να κάνεις τελικά κάτι προσπαθώντας π.χ να αποφύγεις τις πιο πιθανές ή κοινές αιτίες ζημιών. (αν μπορεί να υπολογιστεί κάτι τέτοιο!) και φυσικά να μήν κοστίζει όσο αλλα 2-3 ψυγεία! Δηλαδή αν ερχόταν η ερώτηση τι θα ήταν προτιμότερο να βάλεις σε ενα ψυγείο για προστασία, υπάρχει απάντηση ? (Εκτός φυσικά το να πιάσεις όλες τις περιπτώσεις που ειναι ασύμφορο πια)

Επισης επειδή αγχώθηκα.... το παρακάτω...




> Είναι και με ινβερτεράκι? (άναψε διπλά καντήλια)  . Καλορίζικο.


τί σημαίνει? Είναι πιο εύαίσθητα? 

Εχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθεια και τον χρόνο σας...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν αξίζει τον κόπο να κάνεις τελικά κάτι προσπαθώντας π.χ να αποφύγεις τις πιο πιθανές ή κοινές αιτίες ζημιών. (αν μπορεί να υπολογιστεί κάτι τέτοιο!) και φυσικά να μήν κοστίζει όσο αλλα 2-3 ψυγεία!


http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=192&m=480&l=1
(στους τυφλούς βασιλεύει ο μονόφθαλμος ). :Lol: 




> τί σημαίνει? Είναι πιο εύαίσθητα?


 Μια από τα ίδια είναι (οι 24 μήνες εγγύηση δεν θα έπρεπε να σε οδηγήσει σε τέτοια ερώτηση ).

Κάνοντας μια περίληψη 
Τα παλιά ψυγεία που τα κατείχαν οι παππούδες μας , αυτοί μπορούσαν να κοιμούνται ήσυχοι . Γιατί σαν έγνοια σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει είχαν για πιθανό κόστος έναν απλό μηχανικό θερμοστάτη.(15 ευρώ στα 20 χρόνια )  (και κάποιοι από αυτούς τον άλλαζαν μόνοι τους με τις λίγες γνώσεις φυσικής από το δημοτικό που είχαν ) .

Ενώ εσύ κινδυνεύεις απλά να ξυπνήσεις μια μέρα και να μάθεις ότι χρειάζεσαι ένα "φθηνό εξαρτηματάκι για το ψυγείο σου".
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=52596
Να μην σε στεναχωρήσω παραπάνω για το τι θα πληρώσεις στην εργασία .
Θα είσαι όμως πανευτυχής που θα σου έχει μείνει στο χέρι ένα μοτέρ με εγγύηση 100+ χρόνια.

----------


## czam

Ετοιμος είμαι με αυτά που μου λές να το πάω πίσω και να ξαναβάλω το μικρούλι wirlpool που είχαμε!!!

Αυτό τον σταθεροποιητή τον είχα δεί (https://www.skroutz.gr/s/58060/APC-LE1200I-1200VA.html) αλλα κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου οτι δεν εχει χρονοκαθυστερηση στο πότε να ξαναδώσει όταν  κάνει διακοπή (απο οτι εχω καταλάβει το ψυγείο δεν κάνει να ξαναπάρει άμεσα) και δεύτερον καποιος ανέφερε πως σε διακοπή ρεύματος δεν επανηρθε και υποστηρίζει πως δεν ηταν τυχαίο, οτι καθε φορά που εχει διακοπή δεν επανέρχεται μόνο του (αν και μεταξύ μας περίεργο μου φαίνεται αυτό)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλημέρα. Λέτε ε? Τί να πώ? 
> Ούτε ένα προστατευτικό μπρίζας για υπερτάσεις τίποτα?
> Δε με εχει πιάσει μανία πιστεψτε με! Απλά το βλέπεις έτσι καινούργιο καινούργιο και θές να το προστατέψεις


Εγω ενα τετοιο θα εβαζα μονο.Ολα τα αλλα να εχουμε να λεμε.τα ηλεκτρονικα πλεον εχουνε μεγαλο ευρος λειτουργιας τασης και δεν εππηρεαζονται τοσο ευκολα.Αντιθετα εππηρεαζονται ευκολα απο διακυμνασεις τις συχνοτητας.




> Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.
> Το ψυγείο είναι ολοκαίνουργιο και συγκεκριμένα το http://www.lg.com/gr/support/support...lg-GTB583PZHZD 
> Είμαι σίγουρος οτι αυτά τα καινούργια είναι αρκετά πιο ευαίσθητα απο τα παλιά που ήταν όντως σκηλιά.
> Γι αυτό και ψάχνω να βρώ τρόπο για προστασία! Απλά δε μπορώ να καταλήξω!!!
> 
> Προτίνεις επιτηρητή τάσης? 
> Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι αν εχω καταλάβει σωστά αυτοί εχουν μικρούς χρονους καθυστέρησης μέχρι να ξανατροφοδοτήσουν και δεν ξέρω ποσο καλό ειναι αυτό για το ψυγειο


υπαρχει επιτηρητης που στην διακοπη σε κραταει 'εκτος' παροχης για 5-10min.




> Ετοιμος είμαι με αυτά που μου λές να το πάω πίσω και να ξαναβάλω το μικρούλι wirlpool που είχαμε!!!
> 
> Αυτό τον σταθεροποιητή τον είχα δεί (https://www.skroutz.gr/s/58060/APC-LE
> 1200I-1200VA.html) αλλα κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου οτι δεν εχει χρονοκαθυστερηση στο πότε να ξαναδώσει όταν  κάνει διακοπή (απο οτι εχω καταλάβει το ψυγείο δεν κάνει να ξαναπάρει άμεσα) και δεύτερον καποιος ανέφερε πως σε διακοπή ρεύματος δεν επανηρθε και υποστηρίζει πως δεν ηταν τυχαίο, οτι καθε φορά που εχει διακοπή δεν επανέρχεται μόνο του (αν και μεταξύ μας περίεργο μου φαίνεται αυτό)


περισοτερη ζημια θα του κανεις αμα βαλεις αυτην την μπουρδα επανω.χαρακτηριστικα αναφερει
Appliances not suitable for use with the Line-R are items such as refrigerators, freezers, powertools, air conditioners, dehumidifiers, blenders, or any device that employs an AC motor foroperation. Not for use with life sustaining equipment and any device with a power requirementexceeding the βMaximum Output Power Capacityβ rating listed in the Specifications table.
αν θες σταθεροποιηση κατσε σε μια καρεκλα και κοιτα   https://www.skroutz.gr/c/41/ups/m/43...onversion.html

----------


## czam

Ακόμα δε μπορώ να σηκωθώ απο την καρέκλα απο χθες!! 
Γι αυτά μάλλον πρεπει να πουλήσω το ψυγείο και να βάλω αλλα τόσα! 
Πέραν της πλάκας καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς!
Αρα ουσιαστικα και οι φτηνοί σταθεροποιητές της τάξης των 50€ δεν μας κάνουν.




> Εγω ενα τετοιο θα εβαζα μονο.


Εννοείς κάτι σαν κι αυτό https://www.skroutz.gr/s/3248687/APC-P1T-GR.html  ?

αρα στην ουσία μαλλον καταλήγουμε αν εχω καταλάβει σωστά οτι λύση δεν υπάρχει!!!

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ:
1. δεν θα έπαιρνα τίποτα για προστασία του ψυγείου
2. θα σταματούσα να αγχώνομαι γιατί το άγχος προκαλεί αρρώστιες. Που είναι κάτι πολύ βαρύτερο από το να σου καεί το ψυγείο, από κάθε άποψη.

----------

Κυριακίδης (17-01-18)

----------


## czam

Χαχα! Εκεί θα καταλήξω νομίζω γιατί απο ότι αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω δεν υπάρχει μια σχετικα φτηνή και ΜΙΑ λυση για το πρόβλημα!!

----------


## vasilimertzani

βαλε αυτο της APC.μια χαρα εισαι και κανονισε το καλοκαιρι να μας χωσεις μια εξαδα μπυρες να το δοκιμασουμε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Χαχα! Εκεί θα καταλήξω νομίζω γιατί απο ότι αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω δεν υπάρχει μια σχετικα φτηνή και ΜΙΑ λυση για το πρόβλημα!!


Σου έδωσαν μια λύση και είναι η μικρότερη δυνατή και πολύτιμη στην 1η πρόταση του #17. 
Εννοεί το ups , αυτό που κερδίζεις είναι σε όποιο πρόβλημα δικτύου είσαι ήσυχος από τις τραπατσάδες της Δεη . Και πλέον για 5-10 λεπτά έχεις ρεύμα προς το ψυγείο σωστό.
Εάν και μετά τα 5-10 λεπτά ξανασυμβεί ανωμαλία δικτύου (θα σου πει ο Βασίλης σε ποιόν να πουλήσεις μαζί με το ψυγείο και το ups). :Lol: 

Πάρτε το χαμπάρι , οι κατασκευαστές με μεγάλη δεξιοτεχνία της πειθούς σας έχουν κάνει "τσακ ματ" . Για να αποφύγεις το "ματ" ή λύση είναι το "καλέστε το εξειδικευμένο service " ή "αφήστε ένα τηλέφωνο και σε 2 μήνες ίσως περάσει τεχνικός από εκεί ανάλογα με τα κέφια του".

----------


## czam

Καλημέρα! 
Το UPS εννοείς οτι είναι "είναι η μικρότερη δυνατή και πολύτιμη"?!!

Μάλλον το προστατευτικό μπρίζας για υπερτάσεις εννοείς!!!

τί να πώ ρε παιδιά τώρα όσον αφορά τους κατασκευαστές? Δηλαδή κάποιος που θελει να αγοράσει τη σημερον ημέρα ενα ψυγείο τί πρεπει και τι μπορεί να κανει. Αναγκαστικά εκεί θα πας

----------


## nyannaco

Μάλλον είσαι ο μόνος που το βλέπει έτσι, οι υπόλοιποι δεν κάνουν τίποτα!

----------


## czam

Οταν λές το βλέπω έτσι εννοείς που ψάχνω για προστασία?  :Smile:  :Lol: ?
Ε τί να κάνω το λυπάμαι το καημένο. Ισως και χωρίς λόγο ....τι να πω ..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα πάνε όλα καλά , οι πιθανότητες μικρές . Έστειλες μέχρι τώρα 12 μηνύματα , να ξέρεις όμως ότι το 13ο θεωρείται από πολλούς γρουσουζιά , ειδικά αν το στείλεις αύριο Παρασκευή  :Tongue2:

----------


## czam

E τότε να το προλάβω τώρα!

Και μιας και πιάσαμε και την κουβέντα για τις εταιρίες και τα service, αξίζει λέτε τον κόπο να κανει κανεις την επέκταση εγγύησης που δίνουν οι εταιρίες για 5 χρόνια?

(Και τώρα μάλλον θα φάω το κράξιμο της αρκούδας!! Ακόμα κι αυτοι που κρατιότανε θα κράξουνε!!)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αξίζει λέτε τον κόπο να κανει κανεις την επέκταση εγγύησης που δίνουν οι εταιρίες για 5 χρόνια?


Μετέφερε τι ακριβώς προτείνουν / σε κόστος / με τι όρους / σε τι κάλυψη /μετά τα 5 χρόνια τι?

----------


## czam

ΘΑ ρωτήσω και θα μεταφέρω. γιατί το κόστος απο οτι μου είπαν είναι αναλόγως το προιόν.
Οπότε τώρα που παρέλαβα θα τους στείλω ακριβώς τα στοιχεία για να μου βγάλουν κόστος και τα υπολοιπα.
Φαντάζομαι εννοούν ότι σου δίνουν τώρα για 2 χρόνια θα γίνει 5αετια.
Μετα ε τί μετα. Οτι γίνεται και τώρα μετά τα 2!
ΘΑ επανέρθω με περισσότερες πληροφορίες!

----------


## zevage

> ...........................πας σε ups, όπου το online είναι το καλύτερο.....................................


Αυτο ειναι το καλύτερο. Αξίζει και δινει και λύση σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος, οπου αν ανεβάσεις λίγο και τους θερμοστάτες και περιορίσεις και το ανοιξε-κλεισε (κατα το διαστημα διακοπής) το κρατάς σε λειτουργία μεχρι να επανελθει το ρευμα. Μην το παω πιο μακρυα με ενα inverter και μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου δεν σε νοιαζει ποσο θα κρατησει η διακοπή (σε λογικα πλαισια).
Αυτα με τις επεκτασεις εγγύησης θεωρώ οτι ειναι "μουφες" επειδή και το κόστος είναι μεγάλο (κανα 300σαρι) αλλά και επειδή οι εταιρίες παντα προσπαθούν να βγαλουν φταιχτη τον καταναλωτή (και πάρα πολλές φορες μεσω της ΔΕΗ).

----------

